# Attack betta and injured cory



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey everyone! I gotta say thanks again for everyone who has helped me out these past few months. Now I need your help again!! Here is the situatuation:

If you have not seen my other posts, I have a 5 gallon tank, with filter and heater, housing a betta, a gold inca snail, and 2 julii corys ( i know everyone said that the only corys for a 5gallon were pygmys but when I explain my situation you will see why I didnt get them, I also think these are julii, the store I went to use scientific names and I even asked the person who was helping me and she said they were julii). I know may be three line corys, I have to compare pics later when I get home but here is my issue.

The corys were doing great for the pas week and a half I had them, they go up for air and back down from time to time and usually all is good. I have seen the betta chase them from time to time, but I didnt think anything of it. (this is why i did not get pygmys)

Well two days ago I wake up and the smaller of the two corys has pop eye in his right eye. I didnt think it was from infection because it was only 1 eye. He was eating fine and searching the bottom of the tank like normal. I did a water change and called it a day.

Yesterday, I wake up and the eye is pretty much the same but he is now he is missing a whisker. Again I changed the water. So last night I caught the betta attack his eye, and now I can see red under the skin. Now he just sits there all upset and I feel horrible. What do I do?? He has a hiding spot that the betta does not go near but he will not leave. I dont have space for a qt tank but if anyone has any ideas on what I can do just let me know. I have limited money for qt supplies so i need to know if I should offer the corys to someone (I donno who would want them) or just try and hope his eye heals (or falls out, fish can live with 1 eye right?). I know there is no way of stopping the betta. I feel soo bad.

Oh and the tank is planted. Water is 76 degrees, there is wood and plants for the cory to hide. ph is 7, ammonia-0, nitrites -0, nitrates usually less then .5 ( or is it just 5, im blanking out but its normal) but I have been doing small changes every day cause I figured fresh water will help him heal


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

he needs some meds in a separate tank away from the betta. either move the betta or re-home the poor fish


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

kitten_penang said:


> he needs some meds in a separate tank away from the betta. either move the betta or re-home the poor fish


What kinda meds?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok so I just said whatever, took my lunch break and got another 5gallon kit from walmart. I'll just have to fit it on the kitchen counter. If the cory can make it 6 more hours then I can use that as a qt tank. I also got API Malafax (spelling?)

AHH what we do for our little $3 fish. I feel so bad. Donno if I should chance keeping the corys with the betta. I have no place to put them and no one to take them. Do you think feeding the betta in less, but twice a day will help? That way he knows he is gonna get his food and not have to take his anger out on the corys.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This is not meant as criticism, but now you know why I continually write that betta are lone fish and not community fish. Yes, some may have a "nice" betta, but this aggression is in their nature and it is always a risk to put other fish with them.

You have to separate these fish or the corys will slowly die. Regardless of the eye injury, the stress caused to any fish that is constantly being hounded is immense, and weakens their immune system.

Once separated, I would be inclined not to treast the cory; without the problem and in clean water it may heal on its own. Corys are highly sensitive to medications and chemicals, and that adds further stress to an already weakened fish.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the tank is kinda small and that must have caused more tension between the fish. i have 6 females and 2 male betta living with 15 cory's in a 3 feet tank that is heavily planted and has a wood stump thats 1x1x1 foot with numerous holes criss crossing and still they will flare at each other when they bump into one another occasionally it's in their nature but no fights so far.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Byron said:


> This is not meant as criticism, but now you know why I continually write that betta are lone fish and not community fish. Yes, some may have a "nice" betta, but this aggression is in their nature and it is always a risk to put other fish with them.
> 
> You have to separate these fish or the corys will slowly die. Regardless of the eye injury, the stress caused to any fish that is constantly being hounded is immense, and weakens their immune system.
> 
> Once separated, I would be inclined not to treast the cory; without the problem and in clean water it may heal on its own. Corys are highly sensitive to medications and chemicals, and that adds further stress to an already weakened fish.


 
Its ok, I understand. You gave my your advice and I failed to listen and now Im in a horrible situation. I have no place to set up tank for the corys. I was hoping a qt tank would be ok but I was just hoping for the best when mixing them. The betta only picks on the one cory though, the other just swims around all day with no issues. This sucks, I donno if I should set up the qt tank to just have him heal then find a place for them, or return what i bought today and take this as a lesson learned. I feel so bad though.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Its ok, I understand. You gave my your advice and I failed to listen and now Im in a horrible situation. I have no place to set up tank for the corys. I was hoping a qt tank would be ok but I was just hoping for the best when mixing them. The betta only picks on the one cory though, the other just swims around all day with no issues. This sucks, I donno if I should set up the qt tank to just have him heal then find a place for them, or return what i bought today and take this as a lesson learned. I feel so bad though.


Many of us have been in this situation, I know I have. I have even destroyed fish to save an established tank. Not necessarily suggesting that, but you need to separate them (the betta from both cory I mean) by some means.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

well i came home and of course he was dead, the gold inca already found him. I feel so so so horrible. poor little guy. But you live and you learn. I thank everyone for their help again. It just sucks because I have a thriving 30 gallon with 20 fish that I work so hard for to keep alive, yet I made a dumb mistake and lost a life.

Well here is my last question, Im not gonna be able to find someone to take this cory, nor will I be able to return him. Im not gonna set up a qt tank and I refuse to flush a perfectly fine fish. So here are the options I see. Let me know what you think.

1. Let the cory live himself in the 5 gallon. Like I said, I never saw the betta go after this one because it was a little bigger and faster, but Im sure it may happen. At least he would love happily untill that time comes, It may be tomorrow or it may be a year.

or

2. Put him in the 30 and let himlive the rest of his days, plenty of room to explore, more hiding spots, more stressful cause he is alone. Donno what the 5 zebra loaches would think of him.

Please give me your opinions. And also, any ideas now for stocking the 5 gallon? no fish of course. Would another type of snail work???


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would put him in the 30 and get at least 2 more friends. The loaches and corys will be fine together.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> I would put him in the 30 and get at least 2 more friends. The loaches and corys will be fine together.


Agree.


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

I would gladly take him, if there was a safe way to get him to Arizona.. I have a huge soft spot for cories, and if your lone cory is indeed c. trilineatus and not c. Julii.. (there are photos you can compare carefully or post here and someone will help) I already have 3 c. trilneatus who would probably accept your friend happily, and lessen his stress too.. I just have no experience with shipping.

Oddly enough, the problem I am having is finding another c. elegans to go with the 2 I already have. Byron, our hero here, suggested that I need at least 1 more for them to be happy, and I cannot locate any more here. Seems I got the last two that were here in Tucson (astonishing I know!). I don't have room for another group of 5, and that seems to be the only way I can get them ordered online.. 

Gina


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

ginagv said:


> I would gladly take him, if there was a safe way to get him to Arizona.. I have a huge soft spot for cories, and if your lone cory is indeed c. trilineatus and not c. Julii.. (there are photos you can compare carefully or post here and someone will help) I already have 3 c. trilneatus who would probably accept your friend happily, and lessen his stress too.. I just have no experience with shipping.
> 
> Oddly enough, the problem I am having is finding another c. elegans to go with the 2 I already have. Byron, our hero here, suggested that I need at least 1 more for them to be happy, and I cannot locate any more here. Seems I got the last two that were here in Tucson (astonishing I know!). I don't have room for another group of 5, and that seems to be the only way I can get them ordered online..
> 
> Gina


This happens. I have a couple of cory species for which I have just 1 or 2 for the same reason. But I also have several species together, so they are not completely alone, and they seem to be managing now after several years.


----------

